# USB to HDMI/VGA/DVI male?



## CompInfo (Oct 16, 2010)

I want to be able to output what my laptop's screen has to a TV (any tv). My laptop has a HDMI and VGA port. But, I don't want to buy these 3 cables:

HDMI->HDMI
VGA->VGA
HDMI/VGA->DVI

So I was wondering if there was a USB to HDMI/VGA/DVI male cable? I made a picture of what I'm talking about:










It looks ugly but I would really appreciate it if someone knows of something similar. I just need something that has 3 male heads that can connect to a TV.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There are things like this......
http://www.newertech.com/products/viddu2dvia.php
Not good for gaming and still need the proper cable to connect.
Cheaper to just get an hdmi cable.


----------



## CompInfo (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah best thing I could find were adapters. I need actual male cables fused into one USB cable 

But I guess they don't exist


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

No they don't.
USB is not a video output.
You have to use a USB graphics adapter to do anything close to that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Digital and analog video are two different animals, and coming from USB they each require a different method of generating the video signal. It's not just a cable, there has to be video generation logic in the picture.


----------



## Derek59 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry matey, there is no easy way around this - there are DVI-HDMI converters out there (I think). Overall your talking about different data over different wires. Video over USB? the quality wouldn't be as good.

_*Mod edit: *remove ad link_


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't give up there is such a thing as a USB Monitor.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/bfa3/ for example, but that is a specific monitor not a TV.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

why would you not want an HDMI-HDMI cable?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

blakcshadow said:


> why would you not want an HDMI-HDMI cable?


Well, if he doesn't have an HDMI output on that computer, what does he do with that cab;e?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Well, if he doesn't have an HDMI output on that computer...


But it does. It has VGA out too.

I agree...why not simply buy the right cable for the job?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

They might be looking for something with more portability
that can be used on different devices,rather than carrying
around a lot of different cables.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Netbook. Small screen??


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

CompInfo said:


> My laptop has a HDMI and VGA port. But, I don't want to buy these 3 cables:
> 
> HDMI->HDMI
> VGA->VGA
> HDMI/VGA->DVI


He has an HDMI port


----------

